# عدد 19 مشروع مباني متعددة الاغراض - مجمعات سكنية وتجارية وادارية وترفيهية وسياحية وقاعات افراح وفندق



## z_abc_001 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

عدد 19 مشروع مباني متعددة الاغراض - مجمعات سكنية وتجارية وادارية وترفيهية وسياحية وقاعات افراح وفندقية
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,

اقدم لكم عدد 19 مشروع مباني متعددة الاغراض - مجمعات سكنية وتجارية وادارية وترفيهية وسياحية وقاعات افراح وفندقية

للتحميل اضغط على اللينك التالي:

http://uploading.com/files/73c56bbm/19-projects-multi-purpose-complex.zip

الملف بدون باسوورد








---


----------



## shanqawa (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة


----------



## architect one (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الأخ z_abc
بارك الله بك


----------



## engineer (19 يوليو 2013)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

